# More Dometic frig problems



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Before I left home for my festive sojourn in sunny Cornwall, I switched my frig on on mains and it froze down fine, loaded it up the day before I left and everything was OK.

When I left home I switched it onto 12 volt for the journey. When I arrived I checked the thermometer in the freezer compartment and it wasn't quite as low as it had been. Hmmmmmm!

Put unit on mains again when I arrived and checked it again today and the temperature has now reached just on zero in the freezer! Tried it on gas, no difference. Tried winter covers on vents, no difference. Fiddled with the thermostat setting, no difference.

Lights are working, breaker on mains supply panel is on OK. Vents are on the lee side of the van as the wind blows.

Is there anything else I should check please, otherwise I am going to have to eat an awful lot today!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is the heat exchanger getting hot at the back? any warmth in the chimney/vent ? It may need a while to settle down, but if it was working on the trip down it should be cold.

Peter


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Peter,
Well, the winter covers are still on atm, I can feel just a slight whisper of warmth from the top vent, not sure how warm it should be.

Presumably the interior light and the indicator lights on the selector switch all work off the 12volt?

The wee freezer compartment is very full of stuff, can that cause a problem in any way? Wouldn't have thought so, the door is closing properly.

The finned plate in the back of the frig is cool (and has condensation on it) but not really cold as I would expect.

Am I right to have put the winter covers on the vents or is that wrong?

Sorry if i'm being thick, haven't much experience of these absorption frigs. Had the handbook out but none the wiser really. :roll:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I usually find that the quickest way to cool the fridge is to put it onto gas, then switch over to electric after it has cooled - usually do it this way before setting off, especially when weather is very hot. Sounds like the thermostat is not working. If you remove the bottom vent (assuming you have two), and with it on gas, set it on a minimum setting and you should have a small flame. Turn it up to a high setting and the flame should increase if all is well.
While having the vent off, disconnect the mains supply and gently pull each of the wires where they fit into connectors - you may find that you have a loose wire. I had a malfunction with mine on 12v (turned out it had melted the fuse holder adjacent to the battery -on my Hymer) and when trying to find the cause of the problem I found that many of the wires were not tight into the connectors. Tightened them up and no problems since - after replacing fuse holder. The bigger (thicker wires will be the mains and the alternator supply). Worth a try even if it only helps to try to eliminate the possibilities
If I was closer I would offer to come and help - to eat the food that is  

DavidL


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I usually find that the quickest way to cool the fridge is to put it onto gas, then switch over to electric after it has cooled - usually do it this way before setting off, especially when weather is very hot. Sounds like the thermostat is not working. If you remove the bottom vent (assuming you have two), and with it on gas, set it on a minimum setting and you should have a small flame. Turn it up to a high setting and the flame should increase if all is well.
While having the vent off, disconnect the mains supply and gently pull each of the wires where they fit into connectors - you may find that you have a loose wire. I had a malfunction with mine on 12v (turned out it had melted the fuse holder adjacent to the battery -on my Hymer) and when trying to find the cause of the problem I found that many of the wires were not tight into the connectors. Tightened them up and no problems since - after replacing fuse holder. The bigger (thicker wires will be the mains and the alternator supply). Worth a try even if it only helps to try to eliminate the possibilities
If I was closer I would offer to come and help - to eat the food that is  

DavidL


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OK, it's on gas, and there is a flame and I can see the end on the thermocouple glowing red. The flame doesn't seem to change when I alter the thermostat setting though, so does that suggest the thermostat is goosed?

Thanks for the advice, I haven't had the vent panels off before.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, it looks like the thermostat is buggered. Have you checked the wires? I don't know whether the thermostat is dependant on a 12v supply - if so, then it would be a thin wire. 

DavidL

PS. Funny enough, while you are having fridge problems in your van our second fridge at home is playing up (it's in the garage and it does't like cold air temperatures) so may have to transfer all the food into the Dometic in the m/home parked outside!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The 12V side doesn't have a thermostat, only the gas and 240V, but even that depends on the model.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry I cant help Tuggers with any technical advice. I know ours sometimes takes a while to get going but to be honest we have ours on the lowest setting right now as its cold.

On 12v its crap. Just enough between journeys.

You could of course take advantage of the situation and invite everyone in to drink your booze and eat all the food.

Hope you get it sorted. Where are you anyway. Did you say Lands end?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The connections all look intact as far as I can tell.

If the thermostat is buggered, given that I have a flame would that mean the fridge should stay cool even if the freezer doesn't stay frozen?

There's no pump in this type, so wondering if the food will be OK even if I don't have ice cubes for the G&T. Werher!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe a silly question, but have you got the 12 volt on? as it is supposed to be on, even when running on gas or mains.
Incidentally, this morning when I turned our van fridge on, for extra storage at home, I very nearly forgot to remove the winter vent covers.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just a thermostat related point (when on gas), if the fridge temperature has not reached it's set point, twiddling with the temperature / thermostat control will not alter the flame at all; only if the fridge is already below the temp set point will it attempt to control the flame.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Barry, yeah, just a hundred yards North of Lands End airfield. The wind has eased a bit now, but we had a blast of rain earlier this morning that I thought was going to come through the roof. I'm about 10 metres from a small stream and it rose about 6 inches in a few minutes. I had visions of having to move but it has dropped again already.

Other people eat my food and drink my booze? Shuttuppayerfaceah. If the ice cubes are about to melt I will be getting seriously sh.tfaced later today!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guys.

Yes the 12volt is on, lights in the fridge are all working OK.

Re the thermostat/flame issue, because I haven't looked at it before I'm not sure what a low flame or high flame look like in relation to each other. It looks a decent flame, but it's not like you get on a hob burner. It is not roaring or making any noise.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure of your model Domesic but I know some had a problem with the thermostat spindle that is plastic breaking, so you can twiddle all you like but it doesn't change the thermostat settings, probably worth checking,p


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Just checked the thermometer in the freezer compartment and it has now gone down to -2degrees which is an improvement on earlier, but not sure why.

I'm thinking maybe it's finally working on gas but that the mains part has failed somehow. Yet the breaker is still in. Is there a fuse in the back of the fridge somewhere that I should be looking for?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are you sure its knackered? Is it not just over full with Christmas stuff which might be affecting performance?

Dont worry about the stream. It wont burst its banks until around midnight when your completely hammered. It would be ironic but incredibly funny (for us) if, considering your Avatar and profession you ended up drifting out to sea!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Piddle orf, Barry, you unhelpful old git. Well actually you're a young git compared to me!

The freezer is now down to -5 degrees, so still unsure what's going on, but immediate danger to ice cubes is hopefully averted.

Good news is the rain has eased and the wind has gone down to a strong breeze. Just been up to feed the donkeys some carrots and sugar lumps, and now I'm going to tog up in the bike gear and go see if I can get some pics of the mighty ocean.

Cheers guys and lassies. See yez later.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Piddle orf, Barry, you unhelpful old git. Well actually you're a young git compared to me!
> 
> The freezer is now down to -5 degrees, so still unsure what's going on, but immediate danger to ice cubes is hopefully averted.
> 
> ...


Ah yer say that but I bet Im right. You just stuffed it too full of pies so its took longer to work.

I hope the Donkey takes yer arm off!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry, tuggers is not a Northerner, what would he be doing with "pies".

Far more sophisticated than that surely?

Perhaps being a nautical chap, hard tack or maybe rum b*m and boll weevil


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Of course I eat pies, how do think I got to be taller when I'm lying down? :roll:

Pork pies, scotch pies, pastys, S&K pies, I'll be scoffing Sandra's meat and potato pie if she dares turn her back for 5 seconds! :lol:

The donkeys are so keen for eats they nearly knock you over, but they are very gentle taking it from your hand. I felt sorry for them out in that weather last night, but apparently they stay out all year. If they were mine at least they would get an open fronted shelter, they have to make do with a hedge poor buggers. I'll try and remember to take a piccy tomorrow. Actually it's 3 donkeys and a pony before the pedants have a go at me!

As for the fridge it's now down to -7degrees, so that's alright. I'm gonna have a shower then a whopping G&T and decide what I'm having for scran. Oh yes, it'll be PIE!

In the meantime, here are some pics hot from the press taken at Cape Cornwall. Of course, no sooner had I left here than it started to blow old boots again and weewee down! Hopefully better times coming. I reckon Barry should be halfway to Norway by now. Wonder what the navlights are for a motorhome drifting without power?

The view out of my window this morning. Always nice to have a view of the bins.








pics from Cape Cornwall
[/img]http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg494/tugboat50/PC230007_zpsc793b608.jpg[/img]
























Haha, not for me, I was soaked!








Someone can't spell








That's a helluva slipway








Winch house, driven by old truck or tractor engine no doubt


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

In my, admittedly limited, experience there is not an instantaneous increase in the size of the flame as the thermostat control is turned for more 'coldness'. The flame just stays on for longer than it would have prior to adjusting the control.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Theres nowt wrong with it! At least I only come on when I have definately knackered something!

Good photos Tuggers. Our Donkeys must be spoilt. They have their own barn to go to on a night which is just as well as one of them is definately evil. I dont like the idea of wandering around in the pitch black having a *** with that thing sneaking up on me. 

He has a thing for the scooter and often tries to hump it while your on it.

Enjoy the G&T. Ive just had a hot chocolate laced with cream and Brandy. Yuck!

I will post some pics if I ever leave the van again.


----------

